# Calling all fans of original Nintendo



## smhbbag (Nov 21, 2008)

Online Nintendo video games ( console NES ) at 1980-games

Play your heart out. Or don't, but at least get a good dash of the old days.

That takes you to the Nintendo games, with an emulator so you can play on your PC (I think with no new software installed). Other tabs at that link also have arcade games, if that was your thing. Arcades were always too expensive, but a friend's house was always free!

And Super Mario Brothers 3, possibly the most successful video game of all time, is every bit as good as it was. Ah....memories.

Don't blame me if you waste your day (or weekend) reliving your past.


----------



## smhbbag (Nov 21, 2008)

Some things to add:

There are way more games than listed on that page. If you want something specific that is not on that first page, you can search by category on the left, or alphabetically on the linked letters near the top of the page.

Also cool for me was that none of my much mooched-off-of friends ever had a game-genie. You can use game-genie codes once you are at your game, press ESC for the options list, select Extras Menu -> Enter Game Genie Code.

You can get the game genie codes here: GameGenie.com: Nintendo (Game Genie) Codes


----------



## he beholds (Nov 21, 2008)

smhbbag said:


> Some things to add:
> 
> There are way more games than listed on that page. If you want something specific that is not on that first page, you can search by category on the left, or alphabetically on the linked letters near the top of the page.
> 
> ...



You can use the Game Genie codes??? I better not even click on that link! I don't think I'd ever wake the kiddos from their naps--they'd sleep until dinner!


----------



## smhbbag (Nov 21, 2008)

> You can use the Game Genie codes??? I better not even click on that link! I don't think I'd ever wake the kiddos from their naps--they'd sleep until dinner!



Well, not to tempt you, but there's nothing that quite beats an invincible flying Mario with superspeed


----------



## he beholds (Nov 21, 2008)

smhbbag said:


> > You can use the Game Genie codes??? I better not even click on that link! I don't think I'd ever wake the kiddos from their naps--they'd sleep until dinner!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, not to tempt you, but there's nothing that quite beats an invincible flying Mario with superspeed



so not cool 
; )


----------



## smhbbag (Nov 21, 2008)

Bump.

Don't want the evening folks to miss out on the 8-bit action


----------



## Grymir (Nov 22, 2008)

Way cool!! Final Fantasy lives on!!!


----------



## Grymir (Nov 22, 2008)

smhbbag said:


> > You can use the Game Genie codes??? I better not even click on that link! I don't think I'd ever wake the kiddos from their naps--they'd sleep until dinner!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, not to tempt you, but there's nothing that quite beats an invincible flying Mario with superspeed



Oh yeah, I raise your Mario with a Zelda that is invincible with all items free!!!


----------



## Quickened (Nov 22, 2008)

Grymir said:


> Way cool!! Final Fantasy lives on!!!



I just want to add that Final Fantasy 3 (usa) is quite possibly the best RPG ever made!


----------



## Devin (Nov 22, 2008)

Grymir said:


> Way cool!! Final Fantasy lives on!!!



Indeed! I have played the original through several times...even with a single Fighter at level 50.

But it's funny, I have never played any of the others.


----------

